# Help! i am trying to plan a horror party, in agust!



## Tiki_God (Aug 1, 2005)

I am going to plan a party in agust, it july 31st at my house and i dont no what to do! All i know I want to make a fake fire out of tissue paper and a light and some logs and tell horror stories around the "campfire" and watch horror movies and i want to play horror party games that arent just games u play every day with just a horror themed name and not to halloweenish just horror. Help me pleez this si my 1st time planning a party


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

First off, welcome to the forum!! 

And secondly...

Any movies you like where people are in the woods? Blair Witch maybe? Or Friday the 13th? What other things did you have in mind if any?


----------



## duke10311 (Sep 28, 2004)

I am willing to help with some food ideas for you. Just need a little info like how many people you intend to feed, or is it a pot luck type thingy...


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

How about a Jeepers Creepers Camp-out? Or, some other equally cheesy name.... 

You already said you wanted to do up a fake fire, so throw some pillows and sleeping bags around for people to relax on (or, ask the guests to bring their own - hey, you could turn it into a full-out slumber fest). For food, depending on how much you time and money you want to spend, you can do it easy and serve pizza, chips, buffalo wings, and drinks. Or, continue with the camp theme and serve up hot dogs and s'mores - you can use a real fire for roasting if you have it (via a fireplace, indoor grill, chafing dish, or other makeshift heat source). Or, you can come up with "horror" food - bleeding cupcakes, nibbets from the gibbet, mincemeat salsa, etc, etc. (There are plenty of sites on the Web that have suggestions for theming food items, or search the forum here for some of the food threads.) And of course, no matter what food selection you choose, don't forget the popcorn! For movies, I'm not sure if you want to watch some old favorites or pick a theme. If you do the camp theme, you could watch "The Blair Witch Project", "Wrong Turn", "Cabin Fever", and - the ultimate classic - "Cannibal Campout" (every excuse to put as little clothing on the actresses as possible and the catsup looks like catsup!!) For games, you could do Horror Movie Trivia, a horror-version of What's Grosser Than Gross (where guests have to pick grosser and grosser moments from horror cinema), Horror Pictionary, or Murdering Psycho in the Dark (a.k.a. Murder in the Dark).

HTH!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Oops! I don't know if that was really what you wanted for games - I did the normal games with horror theme thing - so, this list might not work either, but it's a little different at least. ;-)

I don't know how many people you are planning on having, but here are some other suggestions for games:

Zombies
http://www.twilightcreationsinc.com/zombies/

Cults Across America
http://www.atlas-games.com/product_tables/AG1210.php

Ghost in a Box
http://www.gamingreport.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Reviews&file=index&req=showcontent&id=223

Goth: The Game
http://www.boardgames.com/gotgamofhort.html

Or, a host of other horror-themed board games
http://www.gamesinabox.com/horror.html

HTH!


----------



## Tiki_God (Aug 1, 2005)

*yes*

I was planning to have a slumber party and watch the ring and the grudge. but i want to know what games to play its going to be all guys party and all night. so what games should we play? my mom says where nmot allowed to try and summon bloody marry.


----------



## Tiki_God (Aug 1, 2005)

O and about 7 peepl for food


----------



## Tiki_God (Aug 1, 2005)

thanx for the welcome!


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a great game Idea for you The game is called Atmosfear its a DVD/Board game. it is based off an older version called nightmare which was a vcr game I own Nightmare 1 and 2 also Atmosfear I believe atmosfear is available at toys r' us im not sure if you can find nightmare in a store but im sure you could find it on ebay. Atmosfear lasts about an hour and is very spooky and fast paced up to 6 people can play and you and your guests will have a blast. If you like it i suggest getting the original also well worth the effort.

Have fun


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Try this Game,its interactive with the dvd player,its lots of fun.and will give a few startles too.

Atmosfear


http://www.toysrus.ca/webapp/wcs/st...051&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&productId=34356


----------



## Tiki_God (Aug 1, 2005)

hey dude can u mail it to me and ill mail it back after the party?


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

My cousins and I used to play 12 o'clock in the graveyard. It's sort of a hide and seek game. You have to play this game in the dark or in semi-darkness. the way it's played is this: one person is It. While It os counting every one else hides. It counts by saying "1 o'clock in the graveyard, 2 o'clock in the graveyard, 3 o'clock in the graveyard..." and so on up to 12 o'clock in the graveyard. When It hits 12, he goes "looking for everyone else. It is harder for It because the lights are out, so it's more along the lines of It goes stumbling around in the dark until he finds somebody. Whenever It finds someone, they become a "zombie" and help it find other people. It's an easy game, you just have to have a designated area. If you play inside, you'll want to have one or two rooms specified for this game, if you play outside, wait until after dark to play and limit everyone to a certain area so that no one gets lost.


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

I was going to say summon bloody mary but I guess that's out of the question. Try staring a scary story and after a certain amount of time the next person takes up from where you left off and so on...


----------



## pirategirl (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok I agree with the mom on Bloody Mary. You can get yourselves worked up just as much by telling ghost stories.
One thing, go online and check out "real" ghost stories to tell. Those are usually the most interesting. Especially if you can find any out about the area you live in. There is also a site i will have to see if I can find it again... it talks about urban legends and tells about the ones that are true and those that are false... it could be neat to get a few off of there and read them and see who can guess which is real and which is just a legend.


----------



## Tiki_God (Aug 1, 2005)

all brilliant ideas thank you!


----------



## Tiki_God (Aug 1, 2005)

but i could still use more and ask the guests to vote


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry tiki god it was a present for my son , and he does'nt live with me anymore .


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Let us know how your party turns out.
I am excitted to hear how much fun it was.

I think that all the idea's are great!!!


----------



## wookie (Jun 7, 2007)

*the perfect horror party..*

hav u tried the Raw Fear boxset? its perfect for what u need, its basically a box containing (genuinely, ie non-lame) spooky music, sound effects (which set off randomly!), a book of ghost stories (great to read out to each other by candlelight at a party), and a brilliant kind of grown-up version of Murder In The Dark party game which is extremely addictive!

I've had several parties with mine already, I got direct from their website rawfear.net but its also available on amazon, firebox etc now



Tiki_God said:


> I am going to plan a party in agust, it july 31st at my house and i dont no what to do! All i know I want to make a fake fire out of tissue paper and a light and some logs and tell horror stories around the "campfire" and watch horror movies and i want to play horror party games that arent just games u play every day with just a horror themed name and not to halloweenish just horror. Help me pleez this si my 1st time planning a party


----------



## kb20 (Aug 2, 2011)

my favorite thing for halloween is haveing a few friends in on the suprise and gore out their faces with makeup fake blood and rubber attachments, then have them scare everyone else either they tell everyone that they cant come,or that they are coming late when really they come early get ready and hide


----------



## Talbert (Aug 23, 2011)

When my daughters were young I had several story times during the event. If you don't have any material there are many audio stories on the web.

If you want to listen to some of my original eerie stories and haunting melodies visit http://www.tunecore.com/music/freetime. Full length audio is available, no obligation, and you can get a free download.

Happy haunting ... Ted


----------



## No.6-Lover (Sep 2, 2011)

Ghost in the Graveyard is always fun


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

How did your party turn out?


----------

